# Außenborder Forelle VEB 7,5 PS



## babsi (14. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin,#h

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Außenbordmotor der ehemaligen VEB Forelle 7,5 PS (DDR)

Gruss Babsi


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Forelle VEB 7,5 PS*

Ich hatte zwar nie selber den Motor (Forelle 7,5 PS), aber kenne einige, die einen hatten. Die Technik ist natürlich nicht mit der der heutigen Zeit zu vergleichen. Eigentlich auch logisch. 
Bei dem Motor handelt es sich um einen 2-Takter. Natürlich mit Vergaser. Das hatte den Vorteil, daß man, ein wenig Geschick vorrausgesetzt, viel selber dran machen konnte. So z.B. Reinigung des Vergasers, etc.  Und das oft während der Fahrt.  Aber wie gesagt, war das schnell behoben. Mit ein wenig Geschick!!! #6


----------



## Waldemar (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Außenborder Forelle VEB 7,5 PS*

irgendwie müssen sie ja funktionieren.
dafür giebts die ja schon recht lange.
vor 6 jahren hatte ich auch mal einen. aber nur für 3 monate.
war mir einfach zu unzuverlässig.
auf die ostsee würd ich damit keinesfalls fahren.
wär mir zu unsicher.
hab mir damals einen mariner 4 ps mit einbautank für schmales geld gekauft.
der hat mich nie verlassen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Außenborder Forelle VEB 7,5 PS*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin, moin,#h
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Außenbordmotor der ehemaligen VEB Forelle 7,5 PS (DDR)
> 
> Gruss Babsi



was willste denn wissen. übrigens hör nich auf solche sachen das die nur probleme machen wenn die forelle läuft ist sie sehr zuverlässig.
greez
andy


----------

